# Concours de la Plus Belle Photo  Episode 3



## Deleted member 1094330 (30 Décembre 2013)

Concours de la Plus Belle Photo  Episode 3


*Thème :* Paysage
*Date limite :* Jeudi 30 janvier 2014

Avec pour seul impératif que la photo soit nouvelle, donc pas de recyclage ni fond de tiroir.


*Pour rappel :*
La taille des images ne doit pas dépasser 800 pixels en largeur ou hauteur maximale, pour un poids de 300 Ko maximum.


----------



## thierry37 (30 Décembre 2013)

Et faites en la pub sur les sujets des photographes, histoire qu'on soit pas juste 3 participants.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Janvier 2014)

bon ... étrange que cela soit si calme :mouais:

je prends le risque :rose:

pour tout commentaire, merci de passer par MP pour ne pas "polluer" le fil


----------



## thierry37 (1 Janvier 2014)

Moins coloré....
Un marché de noel, d'il y a quelques semaines.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (31 Janvier 2014)

Vu le calme sidéral de ce _thread_, je laisse à *Arlequin* l'initiative de poursuivre ou pas cette passionnante aventure !!!


----------



## Arlequin (31 Janvier 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Vu le calme sidéral de ce _thread_,



ah oui, je l'avais même complètement oublié celui-là ... :rose:

bah écoute, moi ça ne me dérange pas de continuer mais bon, ce n'est pas très motivant

Dites, les gars qui passez voir ce sujet, pourquoi n'y postez vous pas ? 

Double emploi ? 

Sujet inutile ? 

Timide ? 

Ce serait sympa de savoir pourquoi ça ne décolle pas ! 

Une idée modo(s) chéri(s) ?


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2014)

La déprime...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> Ce serait sympa de savoir pourquoi ça ne décolle pas !



Tout simplement parce que les fils dédiés à la photo deviennent élitistes...
La plèbe photographique n'y a plus sa place à moins d'être masos :rateau:
On poste entre spécialistes et on se congratule entre spécialistes ! Basta !


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Janvier 2014)

[/url]


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (31 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> Ce serait sympa de savoir pourquoi ça ne décolle pas !


Bah, entre ceux qui blablatent dans le Labo (qui est plus devenu un fil à "Vous en pensez quoi ?" et ensuite "J'ai voulu faire" ponctué de digressions philo-picturales) et ceux qui squattent les Cimaises (il n'y avait pas quelqu'un ranxerox, il me semble qui avait émis l'idée d'une contribution par page et par membre ?), il n'y a plus de place pour les sujets imposés...



@ OlivierMarly
The competition is closed !!!

:rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tout simplement parce que les fils dédiés à la photo deviennent élitistes...
> La plèbe photographique n'y a plus sa place à moins d'être masos :rateau:
> On poste entre spécialistes et on se congratule entre spécialistes ! Basta !



Ha ben carrément ouais !!!


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Janvier 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Bah, entre ceux qui blablatent dans le Labo (qui est plus devenu un fil à "Vous en pensez quoi ?" et ensuite "J'ai voulu faire" ponctué de digressions philo-picturales) et ceux qui squattent les Cimaises (il n'y avait pas quelqu'un ranxerox, il me semble qui avait émis l'idée d'une contribution par page et par membre ?), il n'y a plus de place pour les sujets imposés...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damned!!

je suis refait.


----------



## Arlequin (31 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tout simplement parce que les fils dédiés à la photo deviennent élitistes...



élitistes ????

pas avec les deux seules photos postées :mouais:

euh, ne le prend pas mal Thierry37 :rose:

c'est juste un "concours", pas un fil dédié aux critiques !

je ne pense pas être maso

'fin bon c'est peut être trop demandé finalement, je ne sais pas

dommage

Je ne relance pas

Macallan, à toi de voir ... et de poster une photo aussi :rateau:


----------



## ranxerox (31 Janvier 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> (il n'y avait pas quelqu'un ranxerox, il me semble qui avait émis l'idée d'une contribution par page et par membre ?)
> 
> :rateau:



si si c'est bien moi ;-) ça éviterait la masturbation photographique ;-) mais bon...
(même jp avait approuvé ,-D)

@ thebig : je ne suis qu'à moitié d'accord avec toi... les photos qui sont publiés dans le cimaises ou dans le labo ne correspondent, en grande majorité, qu'à une vision archi-convenue de la photo ... des photos aussi vite vue qu'oubliées... et presque déjà désuètes ;-) des photos d'amateurs de haut niveau, pas nécessairement des photos de "spécialistes"..., et, encore une fois, la prouesse technique n'équivaut pas à la belle photo... dans les cimaises, il y a beaucoup plus de prouesse techniques que de vraies belles photos ;-)

--

en ce qui me concerne, je suis fatigué et dans le creux de la vague au niveau de l'inspiration... j'aurai voulu trouver quelque chose d'un peu original pour ce thème
mais j'ai été rattrapé par le temps et je suis resté sec ;-)


@arlequin : ta photo est vraiment chouette !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> élitistes ????
> pas avec les deux seules photos postées :mouais:



Bien évidemment, je ne parlais pas de ce fil en particulier, mais *DES* fils dédiés particulièrement à la photo tels que les "cimaises" ou "le labo de pvpbp" où il faut subir, non pas les critiques (les critiques constructives permettent de s'améliorer), mais parfois les commentaires dont la forme acerbe et désobligeante en refroidirait plus d'un !:rateau:

Que l'on continue comme cela, et les contributeurs de ces fils se compteront désormais sur les doigts d'une seule main, ce qui est peut-être le but recherché, à savoir une sorte de numerus clausus, une nomenklatura qui veillera à ce que seul "l'élite" puisse poster en ces lieux et se congratuler respectivement en conséquence !

Je mets des smileys, car cette situation me fait rigoler ... mais il faut bien qu'il y en ait un qui dise tout haut ce que  beaucoup pensent tout bas !

Et malheureusement, ce fil à l'origine bien sympa (concours de la plus belle photo) subit l'effet pervers des deux autres !


----------



## thierry37 (31 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> Je ne relance pas



t'as bien raison.
Y'avait 3 photos le mois dernier.


----------



## Arlequin (31 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bien évidemment, je ne parlais pas de ce fil en particulier, mais *DES* fils dédiés particulièrement à la photo tels que les "cimaises" ou "le labo de pvpbp" où il faut subir, non pas les critiques (les critiques constructives permettent de s'améliorer), mais parfois *les commentaires dont la forme acerbe et désobligeante* en refroidirait plus d'un !:rateau:



c'est bien aussi de ce genre de critiques dont je parlais 


ranx: merci


----------



## kisbizz (31 Janvier 2014)

vrai , certains "pro" tof  , ou tout simplement certains dont ont un mot a dire sur tout et sur n'importe quoi , laissent de quoi refroidir le moins "pro" ...

par contre , c'est grâce a ces types  de fil que j'ai vu par ici que un jour ça m'a donnée l'envie de commencer a faire les photos  ...

j'ai donc demandée au pere noel  2004 de m'offrir un apn ... 9 ans après et presque 15000 photos (toute ratées , je vous l'accorde)  je suis toujours passionnée de photos , je connais toujours rien a l'art photographique , mais le plaisir c'est le principal .... et mes photos sont bien évidemment très belles


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (1 Février 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> Je ne relance pas
> Macallan, à toi de voir ... et de poster une photo aussi :rateau:


Non, je ne relancerai pas.
Les sujets imposés n'ont pas vraiment la cote. 

*Et* :

Au début, j'aimais bien ces fils photos (le Labo, les Cimaises après la refonte de PVPBP), il y avait une certaine dynamique, un enjouement et une forme d'engouement. 
On pouvait poster dans l'un et échanger dans l'autre. 
Dans le Labo, on s'apostrophait allégrement sans vraiment se prendre au sérieux, on était entre amateur, on n'avait pas vraiment de prétentions et puis certains commentaires ont fini par en refroidir plus d'un (comme le souligne thebig).
Il y avait une envie de progresser tout en échangeant. 
Il y avait une certaine émulation.
Chacun avait sa place et une fonction (momo-fr, SirDeck, macomaniac...).
Et certains, imperturbables, continuaient à alimenter les Cimaises comme omnyplanet et bcommeberenice avec talent et tact et discrétion.
Maintenant plus personne ne poste et les derniers postulants s'écharpent sur des broutilles (certes justifiées et intéressantes et argumentées) mais on est en droit de se poser des questions sur un alignement de cartes postales au cordeau (toujours les mêmes avec variante du point de vue, avec ou sans autoportrait ou des séries redondantes avec ou sans filé ou mannequin dedans...).

On apprend de ses erreurs, on devient "photographe" si on rencontre un "public", mais certains s'ingénient à enfoncer les autres (genre j'en tiens un et j'insiste) et puis, ici, dans ce thread, c'est juste un concours, on ne joue pas sa vie...

Pour Arlequin, ma modeste contribution au concours (un paysage urbain) :






A tchao bonsoir !!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

Rien *qu'une* pour prouver que j'ai toujours autant plaisir à prendre des photos


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2014)

Eh bien! moi j'aime visiter les fils d'exposition de photos de ce forum. Depuis l'enfance, j'aime les images. Car les images stimulent mon imagination. Or je n'ai aucun talent photographique moi-même, n'étant qu'un preneur de clichés de vacances. La seule ressource expressive que je possède est celle des mots. Des mots intérieurs, avant même toute expression écrite. Aussi mon imagination est-elle toujours une sorte de carambolage verbal, plutôt qu'un montage visuel. Si bien que les images des autres 'me parlent', c'est-à-dire déclenchent en moi des glissements narratifs inattendus : elles conduisent mon imagination à s'inventer une histoire, dont j'écoute le récit. Les images produisent donc en moi un '_écho_' : un '_effet acoustique_'. 

Je sens *Macallan* un tantinet _désabusé_ dans ce fil qu'il a créé. Dommage, car sa photo :






​
me fait entendre une grande _douceur_. Les photos de paysages urbains diffusent souvent beaucoup de '_violence_' : elles font '_ressortir_' les contructions humaines comme des artefacts dramatiques et désolés. Ici, au contraire, l'_ocre_ du panneau de béton et le _bleu_ du ciel ont une connivence de teintes mates. J'ai l'impression que le panneau ne défie pas la nature, mais trouve sa place dans le même _plan_. La traînée blanche d'un sillage d'avion est dans le ciel comme un nuage. Des ombres de branches d'arbres donnent au panneau l'air d'être là simplement pour refléter la nature, non pour s'y opposer.

Transformant le béton en une sorte de fenêtre au vitrage mat. Ce qui me rappelle ce tableau de _Magritte_ (il en a peint de nombreuses variations) : «La Condition Humaine» dans lequel le rectangle d'un tableau ne 'bouche' pas le paysage, mais fait 'fenêtre' de paysage :




​
Le panneau lui aussi ne montre un relief par rapport au plan du paysage que par son support : le _pied_. Mais ce pied en relief sur le plan du paysage a vocation d''annuler sa protrusion, puisque l'&#339;uvre qu'il porte revient à la nature.

Dans la photo de *Macallan*, il s'agit moins comme chez le peintre de la _transparence_ d'un effet de vitre, que de l'_immixion_ d'un effet de texture. Tout aussi '_parlante_' (à mon imagination 'acoustique' tu moins). À la contempler,

«_Un grand calme m'habite où j'écoute l'espoir_»
(_Paul Valéry)_​
Les signes d'humanité que porte panneau sont tracés de la main des arbres.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2014)

J'ai promis à *Albert* de commenter une de ses photos et je pense pouvoir profiter des circonstances pour le faire ici, quand bien même ma précédente occupation de l'espace par un commentaire de celle de *Macallan* pourrait me prévenir de ne pas abuser. Car il y a bien longtemps qu'*Albert* n'avait pas affiché de photo, suite à quelques déboires de réception cirtique dans un autre fil, ce qui m'incite à commenter cette toute récente ; et *Macallan*, l'auteur de ce fil, le considérant comme clos dans son objectif (le concours proposé) sans qu'il soit verrouillé, j'ai donc peut-être licence d'aligner mes _graffiti_ de bas-étage sur la plinthe d'un mur d'exposition orphelin.

Cette déclaration liminaire d'*Albert* :



Anonyme a dit:


> Rien *qu'une* pour prouver que j'ai toujours autant plaisir à prendre des photos​



me touche, parce que j'y entends l'énoncé concis d'un _regret_ : que le _plaisir_ personnel pris à photographier ne se prolonge pas _naturellement_ dans une expérience de _plaisir partagé_. Eh bien! N'y en aurait-il qu'un, je serai celui-là pour dire qu'une photo d'*Albert* ouvre devant moi un espace qui me convie sans _obstacle_ au _partage d'un plaisir de contempler_. Celle-ci donc :





Je dis : «_Contempler_», car pour cela l'image doit être celle d'un _paysage_monde_ qui ne '_bouche_' la vue du spectateur. Qui ne l'écrase pas sur un motif arbitrairement sélectionné en gros plan, mais lui ouvre une dimension _panoramique_. Au point que la fenêtre de la photo ne _ferme_ pas le champ, mais, à la manière de pointillés, suggère un _prolongement indéfini_ du champ. Ce qu'on pourrait appeler une _suggestion cosmique_.

Et je dis : «_Contempler_», car pour cela l'image d'un _paysage_monde_ doit être révélatrice d'une _réconciliation_. Je ne contemple pas un tableau de _Bacon_, je ne contemple pas le «Cri» de _Munch_, je ne contemple pas une toile romantique de _Friedrich_ où une sorte de _Beethoven_ échevelé bouche l'ouverture d'un col de montagne. Je contemple, au contraire, l'image d'une _harmonie cosmique_ comme celle des estampes chinoises de paysage.

Cette photo d'*Albert* m'engage immédiatement et sans effort à une telle contemplation : les eaux du _Lac de Lausanne_ et un ciel clair avec pour ligne de partage, comme à l'état de flottaison, une ligne bleutée de collines. Et, au centre, autre objet en suspension : un de ces bateaux pimpants, accosté au quai du côté France, qui manifestement se prêtent au décollage pour une croisière touristique dans la dimension d'une _marche_frontière_ : entre France et Suisse, dans un _no man's land_ des _vacances_ du souci humain.

Décor de 'carte postale' se hâteront de dire ceux qui ne se privent pas pour autant de vacances touristiques. Eh bien! Pour ma part, j'ai toujours aimé les 'cartes postales', car elles sont régulièrement des images de '_paysage_monde_' *avec figures absentes*. D'hommes, je veux dire. Car on ne contemple (du moins, me le figuré-je) qu'un _paysage de vacances_ avec l'_esprit_en_vacance_.

À contempler, donc, la photographie d'*Albert*, j'éprouve une grande _paix_. La _sérénité_ de m'abstraire du «_bruit_» et de la «_fureur_» de l'Histoire. Pour être introduit à une autre dimension du temps. Car sa photographie n'a rien de figé. Elle n'est pas sans montrer que l'_établissement humain_ relève, comme le disait une expression japonaise, du «_monde_flottant_», à l'image de ce bateau en suspens entre deux dimensions cosmiques. Mais l'image nous promet le 'temps_suspendu' d'une croisière, vacant de l'urgence et du souci humain, sans mesure ni calcul, avec le seul indicateur du glissement des nuages. 

_Habiter le Jardin_d'Eden_ : c'est la promesse d'une image qui montre le _Pur_, l'_Insurveillé_, comme le chante _Rainer Maria Rilke_ dans la 8è des «Élégies de Duino» :

_De tous ses yeux la créature voit 
« l'Ouvert ». Nos yeux seuls sont
comme inversés et tout à fait placés autour d'elle
ainsi que des pièges, disposés en cercle autour de sa libre issue.
Ce qui est en-dehors, nous ne le connaissons que par le visage
de l'animal ; car, le jeune enfant, déjà
nous le retournons et le contraignons à regarder en arrière
le monde des formes, non pas l'Ouvert, qui
dans le visage de l'animal est si profond. Libre de mort.
Elle, nous ne voyons qu'elle ; l'animal libre
a toujours son déclin derrière lui,
et devant lui Dieu, et lorsqu'il avance, il avance
dans l'Éternité, comme coulent les sources.
Mais nous, jamais, pas un seul jour, nous n'avons
devant nous le pur espace, dans lequel les fleurs
infiniment s'épanouissent. Toujours c'est le monde,
et jamais ce qui n'est nulle part et que rien ne limite :
le Pur, l'Insurveillé, que l'on respire,
que l'on sait infini et ne convoite pas._​


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2014)

C'est con, le sujet se relançait presque, mais après deux posts aussi indigestes, l'envie de contribuer m'est passée.


----------



## ergu (4 Février 2014)

D'habitude j'évite les fils de "concours" - je n'aime pas les sujets imposés (je suis rarement inspiré) et pi j'aime pas quand c'est les autres qui gagnent vu que c'est toujours ma photo la meilleure, je comprends pas qu'on puisse dire le contraire.

Bon, bref - un paysage, j'en ai posté un dans le labo sans avoir vu ce fil - je vous la recolle ici (ouais, ouais, je sais, je suis complètement à côté des clous question timing mais ça m'évite de perdre vu que je suis trop tard pour concourir)


----------



## Powerdom (4 Février 2014)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est con, le sujet se relançait presque, mais après deux posts aussi indigestes, l'envie de contribuer m'est passée.



Ah bon ? 

je trouve au contraire l'argumentation de macomaniac très inspirée. j'aime également cette magnifique photo d'Albert. 
Sur les cimaises les images sont très belle mais tellement exempte de défaut qu'elles en viennent à manquer de vie. 
Ce qui n'est pas le cas de cette photo.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je trouve au contraire l'argumentation de macomaniac très inspirée. j'aime également cette magnifique photo d'Albert.
> Sur les cimaises les images sont très belle mais tellement exempte de défaut qu'elles en viennent à manquer de vie.
> Ce qui n'est pas le cas de cette photo.



Rien à ajouter si ce n'est que c'est toujours avec le plus grand plaisir que je lis également les interventions de macomaniac ...


----------



## momo-fr (4 Février 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Maintenant plus personne ne poste et les derniers postulants s'écharpent sur des broutilles (certes justifiées et intéressantes et argumentées) mais on est en droit de se poser des questions sur un alignement de cartes postales au cordeau (toujours les mêmes avec variante du point de vue, avec ou sans autoportrait ou des séries redondantes avec ou sans filé ou mannequin dedans...).


Il y a encore des perles mais c'est très rare  :rateau:


----------



## ergu (4 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Sur les cimaises les images sont très belle mais tellement exempte de défaut qu'elles en viennent à manquer de vie.



Je vous trouve bien catégoriques zebig et toi - je vous ai connus plus fins et nuancés.
Toutes les photos des cimaises ne sont pas à tomber par terre de perfection.
Toutes les techniquement bien ne sont pas sans âme et sans vie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Je vous trouve bien catégoriques zebig et toi - je vous ai connus plus fins et nuancés.



Personnellement, j'ai jugé certains commentaires dans le "labo" déplacés et inadéquats ... ce sont uniquement ces commentaires qui ont engendré ma réaction et je maintiens ma position sans aucune nuances ni ambiguïtés ! ... ni finesse d'ailleurs !:rateau:


----------



## ergu (4 Février 2014)

Quand il postait une photo penchée, mal éclairée et sans sujet par jour, albert me sortait par les yeux.

Aujourd'hui qu'il sélectionne comme un dingue vu qu'il n'en poste pratiquement plus aucune, il nous montre celle de ce fil que je trouve très réussie.

Est-ce qu'on n'append pas aussi parfois à coups de pieds aux fesses ?


(post volontairement polémique, un brin agressif et pas totalement en adéquation avec ce que je pense mais j'ai essayé de vous pondre un pavé consensuel qui aime et les chèvres et les choux et je n'ai pas réussi.
Alors tant pis.)


----------



## Arlequin (4 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rien à ajouter si ce n'est que c'est toujours avec le plus grand plaisir que je lis également les interventions de macomaniac ...



faut juste avoir le temps


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> il nous montre celle de ce fil que je trouve très réussie.



Comme quoi tout le monde peut évoluer :love:

Ben oui, c'est bien ce que je voulais faire, ne plus en poster du tout, mais bon après tout





> il sélectionne comme un dingue vu qu'il n'en poste pratiquement plus aucune



Et si on voyait plus de photos sur ce fil ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on n'apprend pas aussi parfois à coups de pieds aux fesses ?


Je n'aurais aucun respect ni considération pour celui qui me donnerait des coups de pieds aux fesses... Je présume que toi non plus d'ailleurs et je pense aussi que notre première réaction serait de le "retourner"  dans le plus pur style : oeil pour oeil, cul pour cul !!!!:rateau:

L'aide, l'assistance et le conseil ne passent pas de cette façon là ... le respect est le plus important vecteur de la communication et de l'éducation ... ne l'oublions pas !


----------



## Arlequin (4 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je n'aurais aucun respect ni considération pour celui qui me donnerait des coups de pieds aux fesses...



ah ben voilà, c'est pour ça qu'on ne te voit plus aux soirées 
c'est dommage
on a justement fait une soirée spéciale gros zobjectifs, avec mise au point manoueeeeeeellllle. 
MMhhhhh, et devine qui a fait le trépied ? 
rôôôôô, laisse tomber


:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2015)

Quel vide ... plus personne ne veut poster une belle tof, sa belle tof, ce qui importe c'est qu'elle plaise à celui qui la met ... Alors !!

:diable:


----------

